# 1963 Schwinn Tiger, Barn Fresh



## antque (Oct 18, 2011)

I just pulled this bike from a barn, it was up in the attic. It was purchased from the original owner. The bike is all original even the West Wind tires. The bike has the 2 speed rear hub. This is the way I bought it and I can't wait to get started polishing the chrome and paint. I'll post photos when it is detailed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 18, 2011)

As always, don't get Windex or other ammonia products near the white frame lettering, it will wipe them away almost instantly.

That seat tube checker decal should brighten up with some polishing.

Good looking bike!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Oct 18, 2011)

*Are you keeping it?*

Nice looking find!  I'm still after my birthdate bike.  Any chance the serial number falls between F351085 and F354640?  If so, are you willing to sell it?


----------



## antque (Oct 18, 2011)

*63 Tiger*

I was going to keep it, i will check the serial number and let you know, thanks


----------



## antque (Oct 18, 2011)

*Serial number*

the serial number is E416433, thanks for the interest


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Oct 18, 2011)

*May 1964*

Thanks for checking!  Enjoy your great find!  My quest for the holy Schwinn continues.....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 18, 2011)

A mr. Clean magic eraser and a little water works wonders on those decals!


----------

